# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Toots in Maine!

## LivinInThe603

Just saw something pop up about Toots in Portland, Maine at Aura in June. 

Strongly considering seeing the show! 

New England, let me know if you're going!

----------


## johng

He's in Burlington two nights later. Where in 603 are you?

----------


## LivinInThe603

South Central, in the Queen City

----------


## LivinInThe603

hmmm.. I love Portland, but haven't been to Burlington for a LONG while... might be worth a trip!

And I can finally get myself to Long Trail!

----------

